# After missed misscarriage and the "evacuation" how long should I wait for IVF 2



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Dear Ladies


I hope you are all well. The last few months have been an emotional roller coaster elation and relief at finding myself pregnant, joy at first two scans followed by panic with a slight bleed, then scan still showed heart beat. Next week at 9 weeks no heart beat and told to wait for misccariage, after three weeks this still hadn't happend. I opted for medical solution i.e and pills, however when I got to the hospital I was confronted with forceps and my pregnancy being put in a kidney dish beside me yuck. Then I was given a number of pessaries and kept in. Needless to say no more pregnancy left.


I was wondering how long I should give it before we try again we have only 6 embies left as they defrosted six on my last go to put two back. I want to give this my best shot and not waste it as if we have to go onto another fresh cycle my eggs will be nearly two years older by next year when likely to occur I will be 39.


Obviously been a taxing and emotional time and I still want to go on but don't want to waste the next batch.


Thanks Cxxx


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Clogs,

So sorry to hear about your loss. I completely understand how you are feeling.

I think it varies from hospital to hospital ... but mine says 1 natural period after the miscarriage before you can try again.  There seems to be no physical reason to wait longer ... obviously the emotional pain varies person to person.

I had ET on 1st July and had a D&C on 13th August (after our baby had died at 8 weeks). I am having my 1st natural period now and start injecting again on day 21.  We have 3 frosties, so we're also doing a FET (end Oct/beg Nov).

For me personally, having the next IVF cycle to focus on is helping me to cope with the loss.

Good luck with whatever you decide and sorry you had to go through so much.
Love, WWIH x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Clogs,

So sorry to hear about your m/mc.

My story is similar to yours, I had a m/mc in November last year at baby died at 9+1 weeks. I had an ERPC on the 10th November. The clinic said I could go again after one natural AF. Instead I had one natural AF and then went on the pill for 2 cycles I didn't want to have any more tx in 2009, we started DR for medicated FET on 5th January this year, and am now 32+ weeks pregnant. 

Even though I only waited about 10 weeks or so I think it gave me time to heal mentally, physically I was fine a couple of days after the ERPC. At the same time being on the pill meant that I knew I would start DR on 5th Jan so it gave me something to focus on. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do and allow yourself time to grieve to give yourself the best possible chance xxxx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies and good luck!! Shell30 that is fantastic my sister is 34 weeks so I will be an Aunt soon. That gives me hope that maybe miscarriage is just your body getting used to new experience and maybe next time it will hold. I think I will see how soon I can get back in and I think we will try naturally too it can't hurt.


I feel fine and I hope you do too but I am just really yearning to have a child as I am sure you are.


I think I want to start asap because of the age factor.


I will keep evrything crossed for you for your egg transfer let me know how you go.


Have a cracking weekend.


Cxxxx


----------

